
Show HN: Sales List – A curated list of tools and resources for salespeople - vincenzor
https://saleslist.co/
======
kelkes
Saleslist without stuff made by Steli Efti is no saleslist :)

------
vincenzor
Hi all,

A little side project. I would love to get your feedback on this.

Thx!

